# The Lounge > The Rovers Return >  My Garden

## Nemo

My garden is very similar to the amazon rainforest  :lol: , it has plenty of wildlife

here are some of the pics of my garden and some of the wildlife  :lol: ....PMSL

 
nice scenery isnt it?

here is where the aliens landed


My best friend 


the croc in the pond(there are some extra large koi's and carps in there too




Imao

----------


## Wee Gordon

lmao.........

----------


## Nemo

> lmao.........


thanks.......

----------


## Wee Gordon

its ok mate

----------


## graham67

Thats some pond snaking in the distance Nemo   :lol: 

Graham

----------


## Gary R

> Thats some pond snaking in the distance Nemo 
> 
> Graham


He likes to dream our nemo  :lol:

----------


## dekdel

hi nemo



nice looking garden that, bet it takes some weeding and mowing  :lol: 


dekdel

----------

